# Is this a 5-Speed Corvette?



## KingSized HD (Dec 21, 2016)

Other than pics I've never seen a 5-Speed Corvette but parts of this tipped me off; bow pedals, possible SS fender, white chubby grips, bar mounted shifter, top bar welded cable mount.
I've read they have a special sprocket for the freewheel spacing so got a closeup. 
Shifter looks like the one below currently on eBay. But the freewheel pie pan looks like it was off a Varsity or something but had a 26-1 3/4 tire. 

Any opinions out there? And if it is what would you pay for it? Any thoughts on right/wrong parts would help me with value too.  Sorry I didn't get a closeup of the front brake. Should have a serial number tomorrow. 


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142007743769


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 22, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> Other than pics I've never seen a 5-Speed Corvette but parts of this tipped me off; bow pedals, possible SS fender, white chubby grips, bar mounted shifter, top bar welded cable mount.
> I've read they have a special sprocket for the freewheel spacing so got a closeup.
> Shifter looks like the one below currently on eBay. But the freewheel pie pan looks like it was off a Varsity or something but had a 26-1 3/4 tire.
> 
> ...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 22, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> Other than pics I've never seen a 5-Speed Corvette but parts of this tipped me off; bow pedals, possible SS fender, white chubby grips, bar mounted shifter, top bar welded cable mount.
> I've read they have a special sprocket for the freewheel spacing so got a closeup.
> Shifter looks like the one below currently on eBay. But the freewheel pie pan looks like it was off a Varsity or something but had a 26-1 3/4 tire.
> 
> ...



looks like one to me


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2016)

Seems to be.if it's missing most the key parts value isn't much.finding the correct parts can be pretty pricey.
The front chainring should be mounted backwards compared to other Schwinns with a 6355 stamped on the inside.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2016)

That's the real deal. A 1961 model that was Radiant Blue. The stem is the odd 1961 only piece. Appears the clover sprocket is inverted so that's more than likely original along with the kidney shaped thumb screw on the shifter mount. Rear hub looks original from what I can see but the derailleur, spoke protector and possibly the freewheel are incorrect. So someone welded a cable guide to the top tube? :eek: 

That's missing a lot of it's regular Corvette parts but those should be easy to find. The 5 speed components may take some time and work to find. Many moons ago I picked up a 61 that was worse than that one and missing just about everything. No fenders, wheels, seat, brake calipers, chain guard and shifter
The bars, grips, stem, brake levers, chain ring, pedals and chain were trash so basically I paid *$88* for a Corvette 5 speed frame that was missing the front chain guard mounting tab. I did get the original derailleur, but the only thing that could be used for was an example of what I needed to look for. The paint was original and a repaint was definitely needed.

Please post the serial number when you get it.


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks so much for everyone's input! I was able to buy it, now the search begins for the parts(and more specialized knowledge in this small area of the vintage bike world) I'll add it to the registry asap, it is a 1961 as GTs58 indicated. (That's amazing knowledge by the way-date a bike by the stem?!?)


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> Thanks so much for everyone's input! I was able to buy it, now the search begins for the parts(and more specialized knowledge in this small area of the vintage bike world) I'll add it to the registry asap, it is a 1961 as GTs58 indicated. (That's amazing knowledge by the way-date a bike by the stem?!?)




The stem was my first indication that was a 61. After I put my glasses on I could see the three brazed on cable guides. The 1961's had the brazed on closed end tubes with hole for the cable only and the 62's had the welded on U cable guides found on the 10 speeds. The fender braces and kickstands on the 61's were cad plated and the 62's were chrome. Hopefully you got it at a decent price.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 22, 2017)

Here's a HURET ALLVIT Derailleur Exploded View for reference on rebuilding / restoration.
Enjoy !


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2017)

That schematic has some later issued parts but the part numbers are the same. Figure 3 illustrates the correct "looking" parts for the 61-63 Allvits used by Schwinn other then the blunt rounded arrow point on the 1901 cage which was the first early 61 issue and later changed to a pointed arrow. There were 3 different Allvits that Schwinn used prior to the 64 Allvit that was tagged Sprint.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 23, 2017)

koolbikes said:


> Here's a HURET ALLVIT Derailleur Exploded View for reference on rebuilding / restoration.
> Enjoy !View attachment 426189



Thank much, I appreciate you posting that, very helpful. 
And thanks GTs58 for your comments too. It's been a struggle trying to figure out exactly which derailleur would be correct so this really helps.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a real nice Huret Allvit derailleur I would sell.



 

 

 
57 bucks shipped.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2017)

This is the derailleur, freewheel and spoke protector that was used on the majority of the Corvettes. Jockey cage had four tension prongs, black oxide hanger and pivot bolt. The jockey cage with the three prongs was also used by Schwinn during late 61-62 & 63.


----------

